# Can someone look at this?



## arlosmama

I am not due for AF for another 4 days and decided to take a test on a whim this afternoon...and I did drink a lot of fluids this afternoon...and I took a IC this morning with FMU and it was negative. For some reason I decided to try with a CVS brand FRER this afternoon and this is what I got...also...I used 2 ICs and they were negative...

am I getting my hopes up?

https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t8/homeworkwithheather/photo-2-1.jpg

I am not super excited because of the negatives on the ICs...can anyone recommend some other sensitive tests I can purchase at the store? I am freaking out right now...


----------



## dachsundmom

I would disregard anything with blue dye; I am not saying you aren't pregnant, but spend the $ on a pink dye FRER or Answer brand....both are equally good, they come from the same manufacturer.

Fx'd!


----------



## silvers2004

You will not have a false positive on a pregnancy test so from what I am seeing you should be calling your Dr. because that is a positive. But if you want to take another test take the Clear Blue Easy Digital or First Response. ****Baby Dust**** to you!! Let us know what happens!


----------



## arlosmama

Thanks so much ladies. I am off to walgreens to spend more money. I am just a little confused since the ICs were negative. I will keep you posted. I guess 4 or 5 days early it can go either way. Oy vey. If it is positive it is right after seeing my FS.


----------



## Desperado167

Fixed for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## silvers2004

I would probably be doing the same thing as you!! lol but don't get discouraged I would try another test when you are actually late also.


----------



## arlosmama

Ok. I bought three. Do I use one now or should I hold off? Oy vey. So desperately afraid of being disappointed.


----------



## dachsundmom

arlosmama said:


> Ok. I bought three. Do I use one now or should I hold off? Oy vey. So desperately afraid of being disappointed.

If you take it now, just know that a BFN is a possibility bc your urine isn't concentrated enough. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

arlosmama said:


> Ok. I bought three. Do I use one now or should I hold off? Oy vey. So desperately afraid of being disappointed.

I would do one now then the next two mornings ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## arlosmama

I am going to wait a couple of hours and not drink anything. Thanks so much ladies. I have never been more nervous. We will see how long I hold out.


----------



## dachsundmom

I will be stalking!


----------



## Samantha_

good luck.... let us know :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I will be stalking!

Me too but I am going to bed soon ,good luck huni :hugs::hugs:


----------



## arlosmama

ok ladies...I actually had to pee so I decided to check with the extra CVS blue dye test and with a first response...

https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t8/homeworkwithheather/photo2.jpg

Ummmm...WTH??? I am in shock...and I know I am not due for AF until 9/30 or 10/1 so I need to just relax and test tomorrow morning and the next to see if the tests get darker...but as of now it is there...right? You see it too? I am going to try and chill and just take it slow and pray that it sticks...thanks for all of your help ladies...this board is just so incredible and I don't kniow how I would have done with our secondary infertility without it...


----------



## Desperado167

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:::happydance:::happydance:Omg ,congrats huni ,fantastic news ,well done :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

you are pregnant!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## arlosmama

holy crap...I still can't believe it...now let all the other worrying begin LOL...my poor husband had a board meeting so he saw the test and had to leave...poor guy...I am still going to take it slow and not get overly excited...I will see what my tests look like tomorrow morning and see if they get darker...I still can't believe it...I will keep you posted on tomorrow's tests...whew...now I could use a drink! Oh the irony...


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

silvers2004 said:


> You will not have a false positive on a pregnancy test

this is not really true....soooooo many people get false positives on the blue dye tests, they are crappy. but luckily this one was correct!


----------



## arlosmama

sticky dust to all of you...I will be stalking all of you as well...now I am peeing on everything and all of my ICs are coming up faint positive...

I do have one question...do I call my midwife or my FS? Does anyone know when they will check blood work for HCG levels? Or how long results take? I have no idea what I am doing...with my first they wouldn't even see me until I was 8 weeks...do they still make you wait, or since I am seeing a FS will they try and look at everything sooner?

FX'd for everyone here...I will be checking all of your posts! Baby dust! Baby dust! Baby dust!


----------



## dachsundmom

Call your FS first and he/she will instruct you as to what to do and when.


----------



## arlosmama

dachsundmom said:


> Call your FS first and he/she will instruct you as to what to do and when.

thanks so much!


----------



## Indigo77

:wohoo: congrats!


----------



## Ferne

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## silvers2004

Congratulations! I knew that was Positive!


----------



## lisap2008

Congratulations!:flower:


----------



## Abbys mommy

Congrats! :yipee:


----------



## crystal443

Congrats:yipee:


----------



## charbaby

Congratulations x


----------



## herbie

massive congrats xxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> massive congrats xxxxxx

Hello mrs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## chattyB

Woohooo! Congratulations!!


----------



## arlosmama

Ugh...so my boobs completely stopped hurting and my FRER with FMU was fainter than last nights. I guess I should be bracing myself for a chemical. And This is why I should have never tested early. My own fault. I did have about 15 minutes of sone bad cramping last night so maybe that was where it all went down the drain. Man. What a bummer! Thanks for all of the nice responses!


----------



## dachsundmom

arlosmama said:


> Ugh...so my boobs completely stopped hurting and my FRER with FMU was fainter than last nights. I guess I should be bracing myself for a chemical. And This is why I should have never tested early. My own fault. I did have about 15 minutes of sone bad cramping last night so maybe that was where it all went down the drain. Man. What a bummer! Thanks for all of the nice responses!

The amount of dye can vary from test to test, so please don't think the worst until you speak to your RE. :hugs:


----------



## arlosmama

this are my morning tests...I am going to see what the IC says in the afternoon...I remember with my first I got a positive in the afternoon as well....who knows...good times I say...LOL

https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t8/homeworkwithheather/Picture1-45.png


----------



## dachsundmom

I really don't think it's time to worry, just yet.


----------



## arlosmama

Thanks so much. Not much I can do no matter what I do.


----------



## sumatwsimit

arlosmama, don't throw in the towel yet. :hugs: fmu isn't the best for a lot of women, hold off drinking and try again later this evening.


----------



## Mammatotwo

Congratulations on the positive. I am sorry that you are worrying with the lighter test but don't loose hope. I have heard that SMU is best for some and for others afternoon pee. 
Fingers crossed your LO burrows in deep and gives you a brighter BFP when you test next. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mbababy

arlosmama said:


> this are my morning tests...I am going to see what the IC says in the afternoon...I remember with my first I got a positive in the afternoon as well....who knows...good times I say...LOL
> 
> https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t8/homeworkwithheather/Picture1-45.png

Please don't worry yet. For whatever reason, my morning tests were my WEAKEAST lines. I always got my darker lines around 10-11am. I did the same thing as you and panicked because I was lighter at 11 dpo than I was at 9 dpo. I tested again at 12 dpo and got a nice dark line. Please don't worry yet!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## arlosmama

Thanks ladies. I am armed with a few more tests ad has called my FS and midwife so it is in natures hands. But boy what a smack to the face. Lol. I am having a lot of activity and twinges in my uterus and my breast tenderness has returned but not nearly as bad as it was. This stuff will make me bananas. I will keep you posted with my next POAS adventure! Thanks again so much. You all are the best!


----------



## sarahincanada

arlosmama said:


> Ugh...so my boobs completely stopped hurting and my FRER with FMU was fainter than last nights. I guess I should be bracing myself for a chemical. And This is why I should have never tested early. My own fault. I did have about 15 minutes of sone bad cramping last night so maybe that was where it all went down the drain. Man. What a bummer! Thanks for all of the nice responses!

I dont think you should go by the strength of the line....lots of people on here talk about urine later on in the day being stronger....see what tonights is like. Im praying this is a sticky bean [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## arlosmama

You all are right. I took another test at 9:45 and it was still faint (light like thei morning's test)...but I have to think that it had been about 16 hours since my last test and it takes at leasy 24-72 hours for HCG to start doubling...I am also having a lot of cramping and peeing a lot so maybe it is just too early for a high level. I keep thinking if I wouldn't have tested yesterday that today I would being go ing crazy over a faint BFP...so all I can do is wait and test on Thursday and see where I am at...oy vey...these next two days are going to be long...I do have a lot on my plate so maybe it will go by a little quicker...sigh...is it Thursday yet???


----------



## Eleonora

I think you should come on over to the first trimester and stop bothering all these people with all your positive tests! Where will it end? 12, 25? 400? Don't worry, there are plenty of symptom spotters and anxious posters over in the next forum too!


----------



## sarahincanada

Eleonora said:


> I think you should come on over to the first trimester and stop bothering all these people with all your positive tests!


she is not bothering us! 
:grr:


----------



## arlosmama

Eleonora said:


> I think you should come on over to the first trimester and stop bothering all these people with all your positive tests! Where will it end? 12, 25? 400? Don't worry, there are plenty of symptom spotters and anxious posters over in the next forum too!

Sorry...I will take a break...


----------



## sarahincanada

arlosmama said:


> Eleonora said:
> 
> 
> I think you should come on over to the first trimester and stop bothering all these people with all your positive tests! Where will it end? 12, 25? 400? Don't worry, there are plenty of symptom spotters and anxious posters over in the next forum too!
> 
> Sorry...I will take a break...Click to expand...


dont listen to the PP, she might not have meant it rudely but it seemed rude to me. we are here to support everyone, just because you have a bfp you dont have to leave us :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

arlosmama said:


> this are my morning tests...I am going to see what the IC says in the afternoon...I remember with my first I got a positive in the afternoon as well....who knows...good times I say...LOL
> 
> https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t8/homeworkwithheather/Picture1-45.png

I'm pretty sure it is postitive! Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Eleonora said:


> I think you should come on over to the first trimester and stop bothering all these people with all your positive tests! Where will it end? 12, 25? 400? Don't worry, there are plenty of symptom spotters and anxious posters over in the next forum too!

:saywhat:

We are here to support our friends until they feel comfortable leaving for first tri!

And, I fully expect for them to keep us posted on their progress.:thumbup:

If that was an invite to first tri, it was awful. :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

arlosmama said:


> Eleonora said:
> 
> 
> I think you should come on over to the first trimester and stop bothering all these people with all your positive tests! Where will it end? 12, 25? 400? Don't worry, there are plenty of symptom spotters and anxious posters over in the next forum too!
> 
> Sorry...I will take a break...Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

No, we get first dibs!


----------



## Desperado167

sarahincanada said:


> Eleonora said:
> 
> 
> I think you should come on over to the first trimester and stop bothering all these people with all your positive tests!
> 
> 
> she is not bothering us!
> :grr:Click to expand...

Oh my goodness ,she is def not bothering us ,that is wot we are all here for to give each other support ,huni don't u dare go anywhere ,,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Eleonora

I'm sorry, I thought I was being funny and encouraging because I really think the symptoms and tests are all really positive. It is ok to be unsure (and obviously people have all kinds of doubts all the way through their pregnancies) but even one positive test should actually be pretty convincing. There is no real reason to test again unless you get your period and then, unfortunately, it seems like the hormones might still register a positive at least for a few days.


----------



## sarahincanada

Eleonora said:


> There is no real reason to test again

how many people on this site do you think just pee on one stick and dont test again :smug:


----------



## Indigo77

I thought it was kind of funny. :shrug: 

How about all you hormonal women take it easy.....:haha:

Put the damn clubs away! :rofl:

Arlo....You are welcomed here anytime and we are very excited for you! :hug:


----------



## Indigo77

Eleonora said:


> I think you should come on over to the first trimester and stop bothering all these people with all your positive tests! Where will it end? 12, 25? 400? Don't worry, there are plenty of symptom spotters and anxious posters over in the next forum too!


Read it again, ladies.....It's kind of funny, no? :haha::rofl:


----------



## Ferne

It's totally funny! And, Eleonora, I completely read your post the way you intended. I thought it was very encouraging - in a cute/funny/teasing way. 

If I was Arlosmom, Eleonora's post would have alleviated some of my worry and I think that's how it was intended.


----------



## Eleonora

Yes, lots do it - - meaning continue to pee on sticks! But that doesn't mean it is rational It is expensive too. I also got started testing way too early because I saw so many people getting BFPs at like 8 or 9 DPO. Not a good habit! I didn't get a + until 4 days after AF was due. Then there are people who continue testing way into their pregnancies for reassurance and at a certain point the hormones naturally shift and stop giving + results. Who knew!


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> I thought it was kind of funny. :shrug:
> 
> How about all you hormonal women take it easy.....:haha:
> 
> Put the damn clubs away! :rofl:
> 
> Arlo....You are welcomed here anytime and we are very excited for you! :hug:

she is worrying that her test is getting lighter and she might be having a chemical, so it read wrong to me, but glad a few of you found it funny!


----------



## arlosmama

It's fine...I guess I did read it wrong but only because I am so desperately worried about my tests getting lighter. No matter....talke to my FS and I will have my levels checked Friday morning and have my resultsnthat afternoon. So I am staying away from the sticks for right now. Thanks for all your encouragement ladies. It is much appreciated. Sticky dust to everyone!


----------



## Mammatotwo

I am thinking of you and hoping everything turns out. Nothing wrong with testing more than once. I wish I had the confidence that testing once and happily skipping off to the first tri meant it would stick. But after 2 miscarriage that person is no longer here and she has been replaced with an insecure person, madly hoping for a miracle and will keep testing for as long as *I* like until I feel comfortable and happy to stop. 
So test away we all have our own reasons for testing. 
Sending you big :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I do get that the other post was made in jest, just came across a little harsh as well as the follow ups not understanding the need to test.


----------



## arlosmama

OK ladies...here is my update...the nurse just called this morning and at 3weeks 6 days pregnant I have a Beta HCG of 282. She said these are good levels for someone who is as early as I am...soooo...I have ZERO idea of what any of this means and we will repeat next Tuesday, but I think I remember when i made the appointment the nurse said at that stage she would have liked to see levels of 50-100...so I am feeling optimistic...so I guess I can sigh a breath of relief (for now LOL)...I just don't remember having this much worry with my last one...thanks for all of your support and help...I really appreciate it!


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## arlosmama

dachsundmom said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

thanks so much dachshund...I think I can breathe now...I know I was worrying...I had a dream that I MC'd last night with 4 baby mice and then I Had a dream that i went to my boss' for a meeting and he had 4 sets of twins...so my mind needs to take a rest! LOL...my husband thinks I am crazy...he's right though...looking forward to watching this October list grow...I want to stay in this section though...I love it here! Best ladies eva!!


----------



## Jodes2011

nice one arlosmama test away my love if that makes you feel better. :hugs:x


----------



## Jodes2011

oh and congratulations x


----------



## Mammatotwo

arlosmama said:


> OK ladies...here is my update...the nurse just called this morning and at 3weeks 6 days pregnant I have a Beta HCG of 282. She said these are good levels for someone who is as early as I am...soooo...I have ZERO idea of what any of this means and we will repeat next Tuesday, but I think I remember when i made the appointment the nurse said at that stage she would have liked to see levels of 50-100...so I am feeling optimistic...so I guess I can sigh a breath of relief (for now LOL)...I just don't remember having this much worry with my last one...thanks for all of your support and help...I really appreciate it!

Those numbers sound excellent to me. With DD1 I tested at exactly 4 weeks and had a level of 77 and with DD2 a couple days after 4 weeks and low 100s. So to me those numbers are REALLY good. Congratulations. So happy for you.:flower:


----------



## arlosmama

Mammatotwo said:


> arlosmama said:
> 
> 
> OK ladies...here is my update...the nurse just called this morning and at 3weeks 6 days pregnant I have a Beta HCG of 282. She said these are good levels for someone who is as early as I am...soooo...I have ZERO idea of what any of this means and we will repeat next Tuesday, but I think I remember when i made the appointment the nurse said at that stage she would have liked to see levels of 50-100...so I am feeling optimistic...so I guess I can sigh a breath of relief (for now LOL)...I just don't remember having this much worry with my last one...thanks for all of your support and help...I really appreciate it!
> 
> Those numbers sound excellent to me. With DD1 I tested at exactly 4 weeks and had a level of 77 and with DD2 a couple days after 4 weeks and low 100s. So to me those numbers are REALLY good. Congratulations. So happy for you.:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks all...it really is a sigh of relief...Mammatotwo...I shouldn't be concerned about multiples...should I? I researched the numbers and the scale is so broad...I would think with multiples it would be way higher...

I now have 4 weeks until my u/s...but I find that having another little one makes time go by a bit quicker...

thanks again all of you beautiful women!


----------



## mummymurray74

Congrats! how lovely for u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

arlosmama said:


> OK ladies...here is my update...the nurse just called this morning and at 3weeks 6 days pregnant I have a Beta HCG of 282. She said these are good levels for someone who is as early as I am...soooo...I have ZERO idea of what any of this means and we will repeat next Tuesday, but I think I remember when i made the appointment the nurse said at that stage she would have liked to see levels of 50-100...so I am feeling optimistic...so I guess I can sigh a breath of relief (for now LOL)...I just don't remember having this much worry with my last one...thanks for all of your support and help...I really appreciate it!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mammatotwo

arlosmama said:


> Mammatotwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arlosmama said:
> 
> 
> OK ladies...here is my update...the nurse just called this morning and at 3weeks 6 days pregnant I have a Beta HCG of 282. She said these are good levels for someone who is as early as I am...soooo...I have ZERO idea of what any of this means and we will repeat next Tuesday, but I think I remember when i made the appointment the nurse said at that stage she would have liked to see levels of 50-100...so I am feeling optimistic...so I guess I can sigh a breath of relief (for now LOL)...I just don't remember having this much worry with my last one...thanks for all of your support and help...I really appreciate it!
> 
> Those numbers sound excellent to me. With DD1 I tested at exactly 4 weeks and had a level of 77 and with DD2 a couple days after 4 weeks and low 100s. So to me those numbers are REALLY good. Congratulations. So happy for you.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks all...it really is a sigh of relief...Mammatotwo...I shouldn't be concerned about multiples...should I? I researched the numbers and the scale is so broad...I would think with multiples it would be way higher...
> 
> I now have 4 weeks until my u/s...but I find that having another little one makes time go by a bit quicker...
> 
> thanks again all of you beautiful women!Click to expand...

I think yours sounds perfect. Not sure about multiples some ladies have been super high with a singleton and others really low with twins:shrug::shrug:. Good luck with your scan, 4 weeks sounds so long away, glad you have your Lo to keep you busy.


----------



## Graceyous

Congratulations!! :yipee:


----------



## overandout

ohhh just wanted 2 wish u all the best and fingers crossed 4u, :thumbup: thats a positive test overandout


----------



## ASDMOM08

It looks like you are PREGNANT.... now it is true that you cannot get a false positive however a chemical pregnancy is possible... rare but possible... so the best bet is too call the doc and get in soon..... CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## flylyeey

I am going to wait a couple of hours and not drink anything.


----------

